# Why I live in MT



## mtlogcabin (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.movoto.com/blog/opinions/photos-of-montana/

And for those of you who may want to move here there are things to consider


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 26, 2014)

Wife is still hounding me about moving to Alaska; wonder if I can change her mind . . . love the trout; hmmm.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 26, 2014)

I miss the open skies around Great Falls.   Wonderful state!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks and sounds like God's Country to me..............my daughter won't let me leave Northern CO though............


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 26, 2014)

You can always visit


----------



## north star (Apr 26, 2014)

*= \ = \ =*

Thanks ***mtlogcabin*** for the YouTube video.........I almost

spewed coffee out of my nose laughing so hard........I'm still

laughing !

That video is frikken funny !   :-D

*% ~ % ~ %*


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks MT, it reminded me to call my buddy in Livingston!


----------

